# Exercise Balikatan 2019



## tomahawk6 (2 Apr 2019)

USS Wasp is participating in this exercise and has more F35B's than normal [10 vs 6].

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/a-us-navy-warship-was-seen-in-the-south-china-sea-carrying-an-unusually-large-number-of-f-35s/ar-BBVxcLv?ocid=spartanntp


----------

